# WSM dome vs grate...my results



## jack3608 (May 15, 2011)

Hey guys, just wanted to add a little info for the 'search bar' about the factory dome lid temp gauges on the new 18.5 WSM models.

The lead on my digital probe thermo crapped out on me a couple days before my new WSM arrived and being eager to fire the new girl up combined with laziness led me to not replacing it yet. I was only going to be doing ribs for the first couple smokes so I figured I'd search around about dome temps vs grate temps.  Most of the results showed that ppl measured 235 top/ 225 bottom grate when lid gauge read approx 250*.

So.....I assumed 
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






   I could adopt these same findings for a smoke or two until I replace the thermo... Right? Wrong!  I wondered why my ribs looked so much darker than others!

There was one posted result in my previous searching that I should've payed more attention to. His results showed the opposite temp fluctuation. He said he never ran his temps past 200* on the dome lid gauge because it was registering 230 on top and 235-240 on the bottom. I dismissed this b/c it didnt jive with my thought of "it should hotter at the top".

So I get two grate thermos, place them in the middle of the racks, fire up the smoker, let it settle in at 200* on the lid gauge for a bit then took a peek at what my two grate gauges read. I was shocked to see 235* on the top and 240* on the bottom rack!!! (*** water pan was unfoiled and full***)

I didnt understand it but couldnt argue with it...I fired some spares on and 5 hrs later I ate the best ribs I've made in my short career.

So dont assume and get the proper equipment on you'll be smoking ribs @ 300* rather than the much lower recommended temp like I was doing!!

Hope this helps and Happy smoking!

Matt in Moose Jaw


----------



## fpnmf (May 15, 2011)

YUp...

Mine is the same...sometimes it seems to be right but it's not..  Same with the BGE and MES..

I use my maverick anyway...

 It's a beautiful day here in the panhandle..

  Craig


----------



## jack3608 (May 15, 2011)

fpnmf said:


> YUp...
> 
> Mine is the same...sometimes it seems to be right but it's not..  Same with the BGE and MES..
> 
> ...


The ET732 is on its way!!!


----------



## realtorterry (May 15, 2011)

Great info. I will be getting the 18.5 very soon & been wondering about the factory gauge. There so many good things said here about the WSM, but never anything about the gauges?


----------



## jack3608 (May 15, 2011)

realtorterry said:


> Great info. I will be getting the 18.5 very soon & been wondering about the factory gauge. There so many good things said here about the WSM, but never anything about the gauges?


Thanks. I think there's only a little info on the topic because everyone uses a separate digital thermo and ignore the factory ones on the unit.  A dual probe like the Maverick ET732 seems to be boss b/c one probe does the chamber and the other is for the meat. An investment in time and care can be wasted b/c no investment was made in a good thermometer.

Matt


----------



## SmokinAl (May 15, 2011)

So I get two grate thermos, place them in the middle of the racks, fire up the smoker, let it settle in at 200* on the lid gauge for a bit then took a peek at what my two grate gauges read. I was shocked to see 235* on the top and 240* on the bottom rack!!! (*** water pan was unfoiled and full***)

The 18.5 & the 22.5 are very different in the chamber temps. My 22.5 bottom grate is about 15 degrees cooler than the top grate. The factory dome temp is closer to the middle of the bottom grate temp. This is just opposite of what you have described for your 18.5. This is very interesting.


----------



## jack3608 (May 15, 2011)

I thought it was interesting too Al.  I assumed wrong that in my unit that temps would be lower above the water and the highest heat would be at the top as long as I let the unit settle in @ constant temp for a bit.  The temp results remained "upside down" for the entire cook with the lid reading 200* while my two gauges were reading 235 top and 240 on the bottom. End product was great.


----------

